# 43 yr old "girl"



## KrisInTx (Aug 15, 2006)

Hello All,

I'm a newcomer to both the martial arts and this forum. Being a 43 year old mom, I didn't think I would ever have the chance to enjoy the arts. How wrong I was! I just wish that I had done this years ago when my body didn't complain as much. I test tomorrow for my blue belt. I'll have lots of questions in the days, months to come! Thanks for listening!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:  And good luck with your blue belt test tomorrow.


----------



## Kacey (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Which art are you testing for blue belt in?


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome young lady
Terry


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi, Welcome to MT!!!!

It's great that your body is only complaining.

It could be worst, it could be cussin' you out!!!.


----------



## Bigshadow (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk and good luck with that test!


----------



## ajs1976 (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm glad you're enjoying it.  Good luck with your test.


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 15, 2006)

hello, and welcome.


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 15, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!  Best of luck on the test!


----------



## KrisInTx (Aug 15, 2006)

I was told that our system is Chang Hon, which is TKD, I believe...but I've also heard it referred to as American Karate...so...that is something that confuses me still. But I do know that the forms are from Chang Hon system. And I hope I'm spelling that correctly.


----------



## Drac (Aug 15, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT...


----------



## stickarts (Aug 15, 2006)

welcome to MT!!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Lo's of mom's here and lots of plenty of people who started training in their adult years. Happy Posting!


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  I'm a 40+ mom too!  Great to have ya!


----------



## kelly keltner (Aug 15, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 15, 2006)

Yep!  I'm also 40 and a mom as well!  You've come to an awesome website!  Welcome! :wavey:

- Ceicei


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome and good luck at your testing.

Jeff


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome and... WELL??? How did ya do on your test??? :boing1: ... oh and answer Kacey's question if you please... what art?


----------



## Kreth (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Kris.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## pstarr (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## matt.m (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome, which art?  How did you do on your test?


----------



## matt.m (Aug 15, 2006)

Oh, I just looked up Chang Hon on yahoo.  I got a Tae Kwon Do school that taught the ITF forms.


----------



## KrisInTx (Aug 16, 2006)

well, I test tonight actually. Getting nervous, only 2 hours until test. I'm testing for blue belt in TKD (Chang Hon system, I believe). Thanks for the support!


----------



## Last Fearner (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi Kris, and welcome to MT! :wavey: 

I hope your test went well!  Come on over to the Taekwondo section of the Martial Talk Forum, and let us know how it went.

There are many of us here who have similar training and experience as yours (with Chang Hon, and other Taekwondo influences).  We are more than happy to share what we know, and want to hear your insights as well.  Many beginners, young and old (even older than us young'uns), who might have some personal experiences parallel to yours.

You'll find a lot of info here, but don't believe everything you read - lol   Many of our members have decades of experience in Taekwondo, yet personal beliefs, organizational influences, and individual perspectives can lead to a wide range of diverse answers to questions.  Many other beginners will offer their own, passionate input (sometimes based on misinformation, or a unique point of view), but take it all in, and decide for yourself.

Discussions occasionally become heated, but should never cross over into disrespect, or personal insults (you can report problems to the moderators if they don't catch it right away).  MT (Martial Talk) is an outstanding forum for all Martial Artists, which far exceeds the others that I have observed on the net, and I am proud to be a member here!  You'll find sections specifically about women in the Martial Art, philosophy, and Health issues (I see you are already discussing some - keep in touch as to how your surgery goes!).

I look forward to discussing your Taekwondo training in the Korean Martial Art section.

Chief Master D.J. Eisenhart


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 17, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> Welcome to Martial Talk! Lo's of mom's here and lots of plenty of people who started training in their adult years. Happy Posting!



First off welcome!  And as tigress said, you are still rather young.. Tigress has got to be at least.. What.. 62 now and still kicks a great deal of backside.  

(Including mine I suspect)


----------



## w.kaer (Aug 17, 2006)

Welcome KrisInTX!  Hope test went well.


----------



## MJS (Aug 17, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Please let us know how the test went!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## KrisInTx (Aug 17, 2006)

Hello All!

I passed my test! It went very well, so well, I even surprised myself! My left knee is screaming at me today (and that's my good knee)! Even still, I feel good! Thanks again, everyone, for all the support! Ya'll are great!


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 17, 2006)

KrisInTx said:
			
		

> Hello All!
> 
> I passed my test! It went very well, so well, I even surprised myself! My left knee is screaming at me today (and that's my good knee)! Even still, I feel good! Thanks again, everyone, for all the support! Ya'll are great!


Way to go... (happy dances), keep up the good training, and take care of that knee.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 17, 2006)

KrisInTx said:
			
		

> Hello All,
> 
> I'm a newcomer to both the martial arts and this forum. Being a 43 year old mom, I didn't think I would ever have the chance to enjoy the arts. How wrong I was! I just wish that I had done this years ago when my body didn't complain as much. I test tomorrow for my blue belt. I'll have lots of questions in the days, months to come! Thanks for listening!


 
Welcome to the boards and welcome to the journey!


----------



## Pacificshore (Aug 18, 2006)

Welcome 43yr old "girl" from a 41yr old "boy" 

Congrats on passing your test too


----------

